# Stock Stereo (sentra) AUX in 8 pin DIN plug?



## hbonwit (Jul 24, 2004)

Wondering if the 8 pin DIN plug on the back of the stock stereo for the 94 nissan sentra is made for a CD player/changer.

1) Has anyone used this plug?

2) Does anyone know the pinout on the Din connector so that I can add an mp3 player as an AUX in?

Thanks much,

-hbonwit


----------

